# Noelle and Francis ate chicken bones



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, they got the remains of a rotisserie chicken and ate it, bones and all. I called my vet. They told me to watch for signs of distress, vomiting, bloody diarrhea, loss of appetite. I fed them some bread. They will get some rice with chicken broth later. 

Now it's a waiting game. Both dogs are acting perfectly normally, although they were quite guilty when I found the wrapper. Other than that, no ill effects. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Yikes! They must have had a fun feast....  I hope they all pass without giving you headaches...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yikes indeed! I hope everything passes without incident. I will be waiting with fingers crossed to hear good news.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Fingers crossed! I think most dogs eat cooked chicken bones at some point in their lives - fortunately most survive unscathed.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My parents used to have friends who would host outdoor meals at their woodsy summer place and throw chicken bones on the ground for the dogs after the people had eaten what they wanted. Their dogs (small terriers) spent their summers eating chicken bones -- cooked chicken bones -- and they never had any problems. I think that it is very unlikely that your dogs will have any problems. Big pieces of bone will get thrown up and small pieces will pass through. Of course, I am not recommending this practice, but I think the risk of problems from just one incidence of eating bones is small.

Hoping, and expecting, that every thing turns out to be just fine.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Opportunists, lol. Hopefully if they chewed them small enough to go down without choking, they will pass on through without too much difficulty. Peppersb, I know people who feed cooked bones on a regular basis too, they've lived so far but I also do not recommend it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I must admit, my first reaction was yelling something that rhymed with Goalie Mitt! Then, I remembered that stomach acid is a powerful force. Since they didn't choke on any bones, and are showing zero signs of distress, I am not terribly worried. 

The vet recommended sticking Francis and Noelle on a rotisserie, which made me laugh. If anything, Francis and Noelle are a little more frisky than normal. I think they enjoyed their breakfast. So far, so good.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Well I don't know anyone who can resist rotisserie chicken - it smells so delicious - no wonder they decided to treat themselves when they had the opportunity.

I hope it passes through uneventfully.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So far, so good. No distress, no issues. I'll feed them some rice in an hour. They're being adorable and cuddly right now, so life is good.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Boy, those two sure keep life exciting don't they! LOL! I'm sure they'll be fine.......meanwhile,I know, that as you are worrying, they are scheming their next adventure!!! Silly dogs......................


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Tag team troublemakers. Seriously. Some days I am not sure if I wanna hug them or strangle them. They ate rice. OK, let me back up. They ate rice, noticed there was rice in the other bowl so they switched bowls, until they noticed there was good stuff in the origional bowl, so they switched again. Facepalm. Appetites, normal. Attitude, normal. Energy level, energized. I think they're going to be OK. Tomorrow will tell.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

So far so good, wishing all of you an uneventful night.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Uneventful so far. All seems to be well. Noelle is sleeping on my leg. I'd like to move my leg, but Noelle is using it as a pillow, so my leg is going to have to be numb. Too bad, Mama, you makes a good poodle pillow.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So glad all seems to be going ok after their rotisserie robbery. Little stinkers!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Did their unauthorized dining turn out alright? I have to agree with Francis and Noelle, I love rotisserie chicken! Makes dinner planning easy.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle and Francis slept through the night, woke up, ran around the yard, came inside, and are eating breakfast. Neither one is having any troubles. I think they're going to be fine. 

Except someone forgot to put on Noelle's snood. So, now I get to comb breakfast out of her ears. I just read that sentence again. Comb breakfast out of... ears? Makes sense if you have a poodle! Ha!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Haha! That completely makes sense to a poodle person. I comb breakfast and dinner out of ears regularly!

So glad they are doing OK!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad to see that they are none the worse for wear. I have to give baths today to get food out of ears. I never used snoods when they free fed kibble, but now I do have to do something to try to keep ears clean. Right now I am using little girl scrunchies to put their ears behind their heads. Thankfully they both have enough ear feathers to make that workable.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I use scrunchies too, there's been times I've had to take one out of my pony to tie up someone's ears.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Well, both dogs acted normal. They stole an oven mit and ran around with it, then jumped on each other, and raced around the yard. They came flying on the first call this morning. Nothing makes me happier than seeing both of my dogs race each other to see who can get to the back door first. "Noelle, Francis, come!" Zoom! OK, the fact that it is 3 degrees (-16c) outside may be part of why they came so fast. Still, it's breathtaking to see a full speed running recall from 250 feet (76.2m). 

No ill effects from eating a rotisserie chicken. Hopefully tomorrow works out the same way. I'm feeling more confident. Whew.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey everybody....T-Shirt sleeves make excellent snoods!!!!!


----------

